# voté pour la plus grosse tête de con du forum



## l'isite du design (14 Juin 2007)

bonjour cher ami vot&#233; comme moi pour backcat,amok et nephou

d&#233;sol&#233; je sais pas faire de sondage sur ce forum de cul s&#233;rrer


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

s&#233; ki bagcat ?

tu vat te faire engueueeeulll&#233;. Il n'aime pas qu'on disent qu'il ait gros.


all&#233;, je votte pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)




----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

Oula...:mouais:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

Au revoir.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (14 Juin 2007)

C'est pas Amok qui t'a modéré dans Uhmac?


----------



## Darkfire (14 Juin 2007)

&#192; mon avis, faudrait fermer ce topic et conseiller notre ami
de nous trouver qqch d'un peu plus constructif peut-&#234;tre ? nan..?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Moi je vote pour l'enseignement de l'orthographe à l'école, avec coups de règles sur les doigts des idiots contents d'eux-même au point d'aller brâmer partout leur incompétenced crasse en la matière.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

*PLAYER 1 WON !
*
*
*​


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

Fermer, oui oui, c'est possible. 

Par contre, que notre nouvel ami soit un peu plus constructif... Comment dire... C'est comme vouloir lui apprendre à écrire, c'est peine perdue quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

C'est comme les promos au rayon boudin du Prisunic du coin, faut se dépécher d'en profiter, ça ne dure jamais longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Par contre, que notre nouvel ami soit un peu plus constructif... Comment dire... C'est comme vouloir lui apprendre à écrire, c'est peine perdue quoi.


Il a dû faire le Loft...

Comme ça, maintenant, on sait qui c'est qu'à pété.


----------



## l'isite du design (14 Juin 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Au revoir.



toi Ed_the_head ferme ta gueule quatin


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est comme les promos au rayon boudin du Prisunic du coin, faut se dépécher d'en profiter, ça ne dure jamais longtemps...


yep, c'est dommage, sauce gribiche c'est pas mauvais


----------



## Souvaroff (14 Juin 2007)

Ah ? on en a un nouveau ?  M'enfin bon&#8230; quand on a 15 ans !!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> toi Ed_the_head ferme ta gueule quatin



Mon Dieu, quel esprit, quel sens inné de la répartie !


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

quatin toi la ram&#232;ne pas ein ?


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mon Dieu, quel esprit, quel sens inné de la répartie !


sympa ces fils &#224; floudre temporaire, &#231;a permet la libre expression et y'a pas de doute c'est important.


----------



## l'isite du design (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> quatin toi la ramène pas ein ?



je te pisse au cul toi l'astrada


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

C'est une fille 

_ Le Bar Macg l'info o&#249; il faut._


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

T'es un fake mon gars.

Tiens la liste s'est allong&#233;e :



l'isite du design a dit:


> bonjour cher ami vot&#233; comme moi pour *backcat,amok et nephou*
> 
> d&#233;sol&#233; je sais pas faire de sondage sur ce forum de cul s&#233;rrer



Bon, retire ton masque.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> je te pisse au cul toi l'astrada


Amok a pas voulu que tu ouvres un fil sur "plus belle la vie", c'est &#231;a? 

T'es vex&#233;, t'es en plein d&#233;sarroi? 

(je te donne pas le lien wikip&#233;dia pour "d&#233;sarroi", tu chercheras tout seul.  )


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> quatin toi la ram&#232;ne pas ein ?


c&#233; kon ke jpuisse pa te boul&#233;, j'admire ta m&#232;trise du SMS


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> je te pisse au cul toi l'astrada



Tu bégaye, gaston, tu l'as déjà sortie ta répartie cinglante qui cloue le bec de ton petit frère (celui qui a quatre ans)

Sinon, ça va ?
Tu aimes les chiens ?


----------



## l'isite du design (14 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est une fille
> 
> _ Le Bar Macg l'info où il faut._



ba alors je te fais les fesses l'astrada


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

J'aime bien le _titre_ de ce thread, on peut s'inscrire ?


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> toi Ed_the_head ferme ta gueule quatin





Arrêtez les enfants, je le connais c'est un ami, il a un coeur gros comme ça en fait et il aime faire de la moto sur 2 roues !  

C'est Igor, un chouette type, il traîne aussi sur mon forum.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> ba alors je te fais les fesses l'astrada


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

l'isite du design a dit:


> ba alors je te fais les fesses l'astrada


Pas de probl&#232;me, tu imites super bien les fesses !


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

oh oui, fais nous les fesses


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

Oula ! c'est Igor et Greschka qui ont fusionné alors !!!  

Il est bô aussi lui... enfin, je pense qu'on a toujours à faire au même... ptain pôvre bretons... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (14 Juin 2007)

Moi j'ai appris à l'apprécier, c'est mon ami maintenant, on boit de la jup ensemble pour tuer le tan.


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'aime bien le _titre_ de ce thread, on peut s'inscrire ?


c'est pas mal "on peut s'inscrire" comme titre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Après le rasoir, le stylo,

Le pseudo jetable !

Tu le crées, tu dis deux ou trois conneries et hop, tu le jetes !

Bon, comme tout bon jetable, la qualité est un peu à la traîne, mais on ne peut pas tout avoir, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

Bon all&#233; c&#233; quand on votte pour celui qui a la plu grosse ?


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> oh oui, fais nous les fesses


nan, il voulait dire tu lui fait de l'effet


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

On pourrait le garder un peu quand même?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

Grug a dit:


> nan, il voulait dire tu lui fait de l'effet



ah en ce cas je m'excuse violemment


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon allé cé quand on votte pour celui qui a la plu grosse ?



Je peux faire partie du jury ?


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> On pourrait le garder un peu quand même?


oui, enfin, c'est risqu&#233;, pas sur qu'il soit propre la nuit.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

Ok mado, mais les yeux bandés alors...


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je peux faire partie du jury ?


:love: mon amie ricor&#233;e, toujours l&#224; au bon moment :love:




Une attente de 55 secondes est requise entre chaque envoi de messages. Vous pourrez retenter dans 16 secondes.


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

Bon, vous avez prévu quoi pour le final ?


----------



## Lastrada (14 Juin 2007)

t'tention les doigts ? non.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

le suplice de l'iCoquille d'huitre


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

Les plumes et le goudron, ça marche encore ? Ou je suis trop ringard, là ?


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

Lastrada a dit:


> Bon all&#233; c&#233; quand on votte pour celui qui a la plu grosse ?


Utilisateurs regardant la discussion actuelle : 17 (14 membre(s) et 3 invité(s))


les invités participent aussi ?


----------



## katelijn (14 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Les plumes et le goudron, ça marche encore ? Ou je suis trop ringard, là ?



Tu ne le connais plus?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Juin 2007)

ha non, pour une touze bien équilibrée, faut venir en couple...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

katelijn a dit:


> Tu ne le connais plus?




Non.




  

Je me renseigne, c'est tout...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon, vous avez prévu quoi pour le final ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non.




Déjà?
Ca va vite...


----------



## julrou 15 (14 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Déjà?
> Ca va vite...




MP.


----------



## katelijn (14 Juin 2007)

bobby, c'est l'heure du Gaviscon®


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Juin 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> MP.


L'int&#233;r&#234;t du mp : l'annoncer en public. :mouais:


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ok mado, mais les yeux bandés alors...



Moi les yeux, ok 


(ps : 55 secondes c'est encore bien trop rapide  )


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2007)

bonjour vous que je ne conné pas,
et plus spéciallemand à bompi, foguenne et alème (combo qui tu : modo+faute)
'suze je sé pas faire grand chose de mes 10 doigts


----------



## Nobody (14 Juin 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ok mado, mais les yeux bandés alors...





mado a dit:


> Moi les yeux, ok
> 
> 
> (ps : 55 secondes c'est encore bien trop rapide  )



Moi c'est pas les yeux...  

Et concernant les 55 secondes, je ne suis jamais descendu si bas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Chuis pas l&#224; ce soir 
Alors&#8230; J'ai vir&#233; monsieur, parce qu'il est mal poli quand m&#234;me, mais il a d'autres pseudos (dont un d&#233;j&#224; vir&#233; aussi).

Par contre, je laisse le fil&#8230; le r&#233;sultat m'int&#233;resse, je n'ai &#233;t&#233; que tr&#232;s moyen au c0nnard pr&#233;tentieux, j'esp&#232;re bien faire mieux 

(quoique&#8230; y'a encore Amok )


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> 'suze je sé pas faire grand chose de mes 10 doigts



J'ai bien une idée, mais on risque de dire que j'exagère


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Je bannis le premier qui dit &#231;a


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'ai bien une id&#233;e, mais on risque de dire que j'exag&#232;re


Je doigts avoir la m&#234;me
MP plize


----------



## Grug (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302545 a dit:
			
		

> Je bannis le premier qui dit &#231;a


&#231;a ?


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2007)

Minute, y'a un tant d'a tente pour les mp ossi


----------



## Picouto (14 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Minute, y'a un tant d'a tente pour les mp ossi


hummmrffff... trop tard


----------



## macmarco (14 Juin 2007)

C pa d'jeux, l'ot' il é banie é vouvou footé de ça geul' ! :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2007)

C'est pas juste, je trouve ! C'est toujours les m&#234;mes qu'ont les trolls marrants qu'on peut jouer avec, et moi, je dois me contenter des mal embouch&#233;s qui cherchent &#224; se venger sur les nioubes des mis&#232;res que leur font leur imprimante ou leur scanner !  Les gars, vous pourriez partager, m.... ! 

:rateau:


----------



## la(n)guille (14 Juin 2007)

ouais, j'ai eu le temps d'en mettre un avant la fermeture...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302543 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je laisse le fil le résultat m'intéresse


Encore un fil pour savoir qui a la plus grosse O tempora, o mores !
Je m'en retourne à ses sourires : le silence a du bon.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

&#199;a ferme pas on a dit !!! Faut suivre !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2007)

Les gens ne sont jamais contents&#8230;

On ferme, &#231;a va pas. On ferme pas, &#231;a va pas. On r&#226;le et on efface, &#231;a va pas. On dit rien, &#231;a va pas.

Remarquez, une fois en groupe, vous &#234;tes constants&#8230; &#231;a va jamais, on peut pas se tromper


----------



## plovemax (14 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est pas juste, je trouve ! C'est toujours les mêmes qu'ont les trolls marrants qu'on peut jouer avec, et moi, je dois me contenter des mal embouchés qui cherchent à se venger sur les nioubes des misères que leur font leur imprimante ou leur scanner !  Les gars, vous pourriez partager, m.... !
> 
> :rateau:



jaloux va...



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4302777 a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne sont jamais contents
> 
> On ferme, ça va pas. On ferme pas, ça va pas. On râle et on efface, ça va pas. On dit rien, ça va pas.
> 
> Remarquez, une fois en groupe, vous êtes constants ça va jamais, on peut pas se tromper




    
C'est ben vrrai çà comme disait la mère Michu (enfin j'crois qu'c'est-elle)


impressioné 4 pages de rien du tout en trois heures, vachte


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302777 a dit:
			
		

> On dit rien, ça va pas.




T'en sais rien, t'as jamais essayé.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Si si. D&#233;trompe toi


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302777 a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne sont jamais contents&#8230;
> 
> On ferme, &#231;a va pas. On ferme pas, &#231;a va pas. On r&#226;le et on efface, &#231;a va pas. On dit rien, &#231;a va pas.
> 
> Remarquez, une fois en groupe, vous &#234;tes constants&#8230; &#231;a va jamais, on peut pas se tromper


Ca me rappelle ma vie de couple  :sick:


----------



## tirhum (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302777 a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne sont jamais contents
> 
> On ferme, ça va pas. On ferme pas, ça va pas. On râle et on efface, ça va pas. On dit rien, ça va pas.
> 
> Remarquez, une fois en groupe, vous êtes constants ça va jamais, on peut pas se tromper


Ben voui, hein !...
Hier, il faisait beau, aujourd'hui il fait un temps de murde !... 
Y'a plus d'saison, ma p'tite dame !...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302777 a dit:
			
		

> Les gens ne sont jamais contents
> 
> On ferme, ça va pas. On ferme pas, ça va pas. On râle et on efface, ça va pas. On dit rien, ça va pas.
> 
> Remarquez, une fois en groupe, vous êtes constants ça va jamais, on peut pas se tromper



Lé modo son méchan, se kil fon ai mal - koikil fon


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

hahahahaha!

trop tard, j'ai eu le temps aussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2007)

Oh un topic à la con!   

Eeeeeh, mais soyez cool, prévenez moi quand vous en trouvez un, je peux pas passer ma vie à regarder les nouveaux sujets du bar...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh un topic à la con!
> 
> Eeeeeh, mais soyez cool, prévenez moi quand vous en trouvez un, je peux pas passer ma vie à regarder les nouveaux sujets du bar...



ça devrait pas te prendre trop de temps non plus...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Oh un topic à la con!
> 
> Eeeeeh, mais soyez cool, prévenez moi quand vous en trouvez un, je peux pas passer ma vie à regarder les nouveaux sujets du bar...


Tu voudrais être.....

_Sous les sunlights des topics_
_fins et passionants comme un brique_
_des sujets comme ça t'font rêver_
_prends ton clavier, viens poster_
_oh ou oh ou oh oh oh oh_

_(solo de xylophone qui tue sa mère)_

_Viens poster,_
_viens poster,_
_viens poster - yé yé yé_
_ou a ba ba ba di ba ba da badida do de bom bom bom_


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Tu voudrais être.....
> 
> _Sous les sunlights des topics_
> _fins et passionants comme un brique_
> ...



Bouge pas, je sors ma scie musicale


----------



## Bassman (15 Juin 2007)

Le macg&#233; brass band !!


Je ressors mon vieux triangle


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Bouge pas, je sors ma scie musicale


La scie musicale, instrument fidèle.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> La scie musicale, instrument fidèle.


Oh punaise !!!!!!!

:affraid:
OOOhh Punaise


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Etape 1 - on se drogue et on fait des trucs de ouf :


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4302543 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je laisse le fil le résultat m'intéresse, je n'ai été que très moyen au c0nnard prétentieux, j'espère bien faire mieux


 
Etape 2 - redevenu clean, et après une bonne nuit de sommeil, on évalue les dégats :


			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4303067 a dit:
			
		

> Oh punaise !!!!!!!
> 
> :affraid:


 
Que cela te serve de leçon, BackCat : la drogue, c'est mal !


----------



## Aurélie85 (15 Juin 2007)

15 ans? Il doit être en train de faire ses dents.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Ah merde&#8230; Bon. Ben il ne me reste plus qu'&#224; fermer alors  Je suis tout contrit, forc&#233;ment&#8230;

Merci de votre participation en tout cas


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4302543 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je laisse le fil le résultat m'intéresse, je n'ai été que très moyen au c0nnard prétentieux, j'espère bien faire mieux
> 
> (quoique y'a encore Amok )



Ah zut, c'est fermé. Bon, le Chat, ' faut qu'on cause ! 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4303064 a dit:
			
		

> Je ressors mon vieux triangle



Et après c'est moi que l'on traite de misogyne...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Ah ? C'est Bassou qui fricotait avec ta fille ?


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4303386 a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? C'est Bassou qui fricotait avec ta fille ?



Si j'avais une fille et si je trouvais l'ourson fricotant avec j'importerais d'Amazonie des fourmis carnivores qui, nanties d'un plan dessin&#233; par mes soins,  formeraient dans la minute une t&#234;te de pont entre ses testiboules. En g&#233;n&#233;ral ca passe l'envie. En tout cas ca a march&#233; avec tous les nioubs jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent...


Ceci &#233;tant, on ne sait toujours pas qui de nous trois est la plus grosse t&#234;te de con. C'est frustrant: ces ann&#233;es d'efforts non r&#233;compens&#233;s...

Bon, j'entends d'ici Nephou : "C'est moi, c'est moi !". Mais malgr&#233; toute sa bonne volont&#233; il n'a jamais r&#233;ussi a &#234;tre vraiment d&#233;test&#233;. Il n'a pas le don pour ca, c'est affligeant.


Donc, en restant objectif, ca va se passer entre toi et moi. Tu as, je l'avoue, des dons. Mais j'ai pour moi l'Histoire avec un grand H.
Des ann&#233;es de bans, de fermetures de sujets, de textes verts. Ca compte ! D'autant que j'ai &#224; mon tableau de chasse des figures, des fourbes, des malfaisants qui compensaient en m&#233;chancet&#233; stupide l'absence d'intelligence du clavier.

Je pense donc que si tu es honn&#234;te tu ne pourras pas pr&#233;tendre acc&#233;der sur ce point &#224; la plus haute marche du podium. Et c'est le front couvert de laurier vert que je salue la foule.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Mouais&#8230; C'est verbeux tout &#231;a. &#199;a fait des ronds de jambe, mais des preuves et des r&#233;centes, j'en ai plein moi.

Et moi aussi &#231;a fait des ann&#233;es que je fouette la manne posteuse&#8230; Alors que toi, et c'est de notori&#233;t&#233; commune, qui es l&#224; depuis les d&#233;buts du bar, tu as instaur&#233; un laxisme omnipr&#233;sent, dressant les membres (fallait bien trouver un moyen, hein ? ) &#224; devenir les vrais barons de ces lieux de perdition, moi, j'ai sans cesse rassembl&#233; &#224; mon endroit (je garde l'envers pour de plus nobles causes  ) les plus vives protestations dans des endroits o&#249; &#234;tre plus con que son interlocuteur rel&#232;ve d'un effort dont tu n'as pas conscience&#8230; D'ailleurs, quand il a fallu faire cesser ton ing&#233;rence, Benjamin n'a pas h&#233;sit&#233; longtemps. Le plus gros con s'est naturellement impos&#233; &#224; lui.

La preuve ?

J'ai compl&#232;tement d&#233;pass&#233; ses esp&#233;rances. Et il a d&#251; t'adjoindre un apprenti pour contrebalancer tout &#231;a.

Nephou ? Dis lui maintenant&#8230; :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2007)

Et ben dans deux minutes, ça va être un beau festival, tiens

*AMATEURS !!!!
*​


----------



## Nephou (15 Juin 2007)

Ben c&#8217;est s&#251;r que pour l&#8217;histoire avec un &#8220;H&#8221; l&#8217;anc&#234;tre il ne manque pas de pr&#233;paration&#8230;  mais pour les bons coups de verge le Chat n&#8217;est pas mal plac&#233; avec ses neufs queues :modo:.

Quant &#224; moi&#8230; ben &#231;a doit venir du pseudo : j&#8217;aurai d&#251; choisir N&#233;pis :rateau:  et encore


----------

